# Big Belly



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, Ive put on weight, im 6'2" and now about 18 stone, i used to be an athlectic 15 1/2 stone. Its made a big difference to how i look. the other problem is my bloated belly!! yes sometime it dont look so bad but sometimes it pops out like a baloon. it feels like i could pop it and its quite uncomfortable. ive been on a diet since sunday, ok only 3 days but the bloated is back??? i have only lived of lettuce leaves?:sad0049:


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> Yep, Ive put on weight, im 6'2" and now about 18 stone, i used to be an athlectic 15 1/2 stone. Its made a big difference to how i look. the other problem is my bloated belly!! yes sometime it dont look so bad but sometimes it pops out like a baloon. it feels like i could pop it and its quite uncomfortable. ive been on a diet since sunday, ok only 3 days but the bloated is back??? i have only lived of lettuce leaves?:sad0049:


Hi fuzzy This is where I carry my weight as well. You know what's funny, and I am glad you brought up the topic-a woman I met this past weekend while on vaca who 'deals with women who have thyroid issues naturally' told me that I have an obvious 'thyroid body' in that I carry my weight in my belly. I hope now that my thyroid is gone, my 'thyroid body' will go with it! UGH! She alluded to the fact that it has something to do with our nutrition and what we are lacking or have too much off that affects the way we digest,carry weight etc...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fuzzy said:


> Yep, Ive put on weight, im 6'2" and now about 18 stone, i used to be an athlectic 15 1/2 stone. Its made a big difference to how i look. the other problem is my bloated belly!! yes sometime it dont look so bad but sometimes it pops out like a baloon. it feels like i could pop it and its quite uncomfortable. ive been on a diet since sunday, ok only 3 days but the bloated is back??? i have only lived of lettuce leaves?:sad0049:


Oh, Fuzzy!! I feel so bad for you! I am wondering if you have insulin resistance. That would cause what is referred to as the Buddha Belly.

http://www.diabitieslife.com/diabetes/diabetes-care/tips/insulin-resistance-symptoms.htm

If you are insulin resistant, losing weight is next to impossible until you get on track with diet and exercise. I personally recommend you see your doctor about this.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have found with age the body shift as far as weight. Mine has gone to my stomach and boobs. No matter how thin I get the belly/boob weight is still there, maybe a little less but yet still there. I'd bet I would weigh 10 lbs lighter if it were for weight going to the boobs. And that is just about how much weight I need to lose for my goal weight. Don't wish, its just as bad and as miserable as a big belly. Imagine having both!

Don't let anything stop you from your diet. Keep going and will get to your goal. You can do it and be a much stronger person for it.

In some cases bloated belly can be caused by food intolerance. I have that issue and learn to stay away from those foods.

Good luck!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuzzy,

Are you saying you gain weight in your belly - or you are bloated? If you are bloated try cutting down on grains and dairy for a couple of days and see if it makes difference. It did for me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Fuzzy,
> 
> Are you saying you gain weight in your belly - or you are bloated? If you are bloated try cutting down on grains and dairy for a couple of days and see if it makes difference. It did for me.


That too!! Good advice!! Many heads are always better than one!hugs1


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

both putting on weight and bloated. im always 18 stone but not always blaoted if you get me. i may be intolerant to some foods, not sure how to tell. im due to see the endo in a few weeks so will mention it then. in the meaan time im still on a diet, lost about 3lbs this week but can i keep it up? i have felt great all week but friday night i was sooo tiered. im gonna rest today as i have some jobs to do around the house tomorrow, hopefully feel better by the afternoon, ill let you know how it goes


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

You could try cutting out dairy for 2 weeks - and see if the bloating decreases. Then, (not at the same time!) cut out grains for 2 weeks and see what happens.

Congrats on losing 3 pounds!


----------



## fuzzy (Nov 19, 2009)

well ive been on a diet and done lots of walking, lost about 11lbs over 3/4 weeks, getting easier now


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hooray! That is excellent news! What did you do to lose the weight?


----------

